# pen drive not shown in my computer!



## tamilvendan (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi friends!

   I have got this new problem now. As i was having frequent system crashing with the blue screen problem i did a repairing installation. Now after doing that , whenever i connect my pen drive in the usb port it is not displayed in my computer. But the drive is getting recognised as the task bar says, "new hardware found" and it is there in the device manager list also as "usb mass storage device". The drivers are working properly still the drive is not displayed inside "my computer". 

        system spec. amd sempron 2400+, 256 ram, asus a7n8x mobo, win xp prof os


   Help please.


----------



## phatratt (Apr 10, 2006)

reinstalling the usb drivers might help,if it does'nt work try it on an alternate PC.If the same problem occurs the drive could be faulty.


----------



## tamilvendan (Apr 10, 2006)

I reinstalled the drivers but it doesn't help. The pen drive works fine with other computers.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 10, 2006)

@ Tamil

Hey bro, jus try this simple option, In the Task bas as u see new h/w found, jus left clik on it and wen the Safely Remove Hareware option screen comes, jus below the screen there is a small box saying " Display Device COmponents" jus tick that and ur Device will be shown in My computer.

Try that......I hopw it helps coz i faced similar problems with my 256 MB Transcend Pen Drive. 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## tamilvendan (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi ashu!

     I tried what you have said but my pen drive is not displayed in my computer. Sure, after clicking 'display device components' option, in the same window itself it is shown as usb flash device but my computer does not show that. 

  Any other suggestions?


----------



## eddie (Apr 15, 2006)

Try the solution provided in this KB article (if it applies to you)
*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=297694

If it doesn't help you then may be you can try this program from Microsoft that has been made specifically for pen/flash drives.
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...01-bfc4-485e-bcae-c9df0accdaae&DisplayLang=en


----------

